# NEED FOR SPEED SHIFT(ERROR)



## SASOL (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, im new here,I have thes problim with my game,every time i try to instole thes 3 1/4 of the way thes pop's up,Error reading from file E:\Pakfileees\Vehicles\Honda S2000 Cockpit.bff.VERIFY that the file exists and that you can access it pleace help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Windows Explorer and go to the Vehicles folder. Can you see the .bff file?


----------



## SASOL (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for ryplying,Only NFS SHIFT


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there's no *Honda S2000 Cockpit.bff* file in the *E:\Pakfiles\Vehicles* folder then you've got a problem with your disc.

Are you using the original retail DVD or a backup copy?


EDIT: I've just had a look at my Shift DVD. You should have 144 .bff files in the Pakfiles\Vehicles folder on your disc.


----------



## SASOL (Jun 7, 2011)

koala said:


> If there's no *Honda S2000 Cockpit.bff* file in the *E:\Pakfiles\Vehicles* folder then you've got a problem with your disc.
> 
> Are you using the original retail DVD or a backup copy?
> 
> ...


Yes Koala,it's original,play'd it last year December,computer crust on me in January,and for about three week.s im beteling to load the game.i looked in my files and found i have 144.bff in pakfiles\Vehiceles


----------

